# Power Consumption



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

Does anyone know how much power the 211 uses when it is on (viewing a channel), and how much it uses when it is in standby mode? Thanks for any info.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Don M said:


> Does anyone know how much power the 211 uses when it is on (viewing a channel), and how much it uses when it is in standby mode? Thanks for any info.


Don,

I don't have the actual numbers but all NON DVR DBS receivers use virtually the same amount of Electrical Current whether on or in Standby. The Difference is less than 1 watt.

John


----------

